# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 09/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Rất nhiều khuyến mãi từ hãng hàng không vừa qua có thể đang làm các bạn ngất ngây sung sướng  :Big Grin: . Tuy nhiên, với những bạn đang tìm khách sạn hay những chương trình tour du lịch cho chuyến đi sắp tới của mình và gia đình thì hãy tham khảo các chương trình mà Didau liệt kê bên dưới nhé! Và địa danh mới mà Didau giới thiệu tuần này là thành phố Provence (Pháp) với những cách đồng màu tím và vàng của hoa oải hương mà hoa hướng dương nở rộ vào những ngày hè.

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Hồ Tràm Resort Beach & Spa, Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu - “Hồ Tràm Hideaway”*

Giá: 2.236.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng hướng vườn01 bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng Gecko02 suất massage toàn thânSử dụng miễn phí sân tennis ban ngày, chèo thuyền kayaking và câu cá

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012 (không áp dụng cho ngày lễ, phụ thu vào thứ 6 và thứ 7)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*La Sapinette Hotel, Đà Lạt - “Honeymoon Package”*

Giá: 2.590.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm phòng Junior Suite với bữa ăn sángNước uống chào đón khi đến01 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn theo phong cách phương Tây và 02 phiếu thức uốngRượu sâm banh, bánh cưới và hoa trong phòngDịch vụ đưa đón đến trung tâm Đà Lạt (theo lịch trình)Thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012 (không áp dụng vào các ngày Lễ Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Sơn Trà Resort & Spa, Đà Nẵng - “Family Get Away 2012”*

Ocean View Villa (01 phòng ngủ): 7.830.000 VND netBeach Front Villa (01 phòng ngủ): 8.754.000 VND netOcean View Villa (02 phòng ngủ): 10.630.000 VND netBeach Front Villa (02 phòng ngủ): 11.554.000 VND net

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại resort, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày tại nhà hàng Club HouseNước uống chào đón khi đếnSử dụng internet, bãi đỗ xe, dịch vụ câu cá, bóng chuyền và dụng cụ làm trà và cà phêTrả phòng trễ sau 18:00 (nếu còn phòng)

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 23/12/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Seahorse Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết - “Voucher Ưu Đãi Mùa Hè 2012”*

Giá: 1.869.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm phòng Deluxe Garden View và 01 bữa ăn sáng buffet02 ly mocktail chào mừng tại Nón Lá Pool Bar và 02 chai nước mỗi ngày01 bữa ăn trưaMiễn phí sử dụng sauna (11:00 - 15:00), sân tennis (10:00 – 17:00), xe đạp, hồ bơi, jacuzzi, bãi biển riêng, phòng tập gym, bi-da, wifi…Giảm 20% dịch vụ ăn uống tại nhà hàng Hippocampe, 10% dịch vụ ăn uống tại Seahorse Bistro, 15% dịch vụ giặt ủi, 25% dịch vụ Spa và10% dịch vụ xe đưa, đónCó thể check-in sớm và check-out trễ (nếu còn phòng)Mua 15 Voucher được tặng 1 VoucherThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thành phố Provence, Pháp*

Provence là một thành phố cổ kính, nằm ở miền đông nam nước Pháp. Thành phố nổi tiếng với vẻ đẹp thanh bình, những ngôi làng cổ kính, những cánh đồng hoa hướng dương đầy ắp ánh mặt trời và những cánh đồng oải hương bạt ngàn một màu tím biếc. Provence là xứ sở của nắng ấm và sắc màu rực rỡ. Quanh năm, mặt trời trải những tia nắng ấm áp xuống những mái đá cổ kính, rót màu nắng óng ả như một thứ mật quánh xuống từng góc phố thanh vắng. Một nơi thật tuyệt vời và lãng mạn đáng để khám phá phải không nào các bạn  :Smile: 


*Khách sạn Du Midi*

Giá từ 76 USD

Đ/c: 518, Allees de Craponne , Salon-de-Provence , Pháp

Khách sạn khá gần trung tâm, sạch sẽ, nhận viên thân thiện, hữu ích và chu đáo




*Khách sạn Campanile Salon de Provence*

Giá từ 77 USD

Đ/c: Lieu-dit 'Les Viougues Sud' , 13.300 Salon-de-Provence , Pháp

Phòng hơi nhỏ nhưng sạch sẽ, vị trí thuận lợi. Nhân viên thân thiện, hữu ích

----------

